# BBQ FOR A GOOD CAUSE!!



## floridayank22 (Aug 13, 2012)

Just came across this on craigslist and see it as a good way to start doing competitions. All proceeds go to buying school supplies for two local elementary schools so how could you say no? I will link the event page for anyone who would like to attend in one way or another.



Thanks for reading!

Justin


----------

